# Quintero Belicoso Maduro Cigar Review - Choose Corojo



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Not nearly as good as the Corojo version. The Maduro wrapper just doesn't cut it. Gave me a day long case of dry mouth too. The Quinetro Corojos...

Read the full review here: Quintero Belicoso Maduro Cigar Review - Choose Corojo


----------

